# The SMOKE bath



## Endy (Feb 21, 2014)

No access to a shower or water for that matter? Depending on where you are you might be able to make use of nearby plants to at least smell and feel a little cleaner. My favorite plants (and those I've actually tried first hand) are creosote (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larrea_tridentata), juniper (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juniper) and pawpaw (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asimina). There's no real trick to using the stuff, you just find it and cut off a few branches and toss them onto a fire. Let the smoke run over your body but try not to catch your ass on fire. Creosote will actually kill bacteria and some parasites. Not sure about juniper and pawpaw but I sure smell and feel a lot cleaner afterwards. It also tends to ward off flying insects.

Also, please be responsible if you do try this. Don't rape the surrounding flora. Take enough for your needs and nothing more. Also make sure your fire is well and truly dead when you move on.

If anyone knows of other plants that serve a similar purpose when burned feel free to add them. Also! With Juniper you can suck/chew on it and it feels as though you've given yourself a good toothbrushing. Helps alleviate dragon breath in the morning.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 21, 2014)

As long as your not drinking that night. Man DO I hate waking up hung over to the smell of all my shit reeking of camp fire....I need an advil just thinking about it.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 21, 2014)

wizehop said:


> As long as your not drinking that night. Man DO I hate waking up hung over to the smell of all my shit reeking of camp fire....I need an advil just thinking about it.



what do put on your fire? campfire smell is the best smell lol.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 22, 2014)

Tick Dickler said:


> what do put on your fire? campfire smell is the best smell lol.



Not after a night of heavy drinking!


----------



## drewski (Feb 22, 2014)

This is awesome info man. Thank you.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Feb 22, 2014)

wizehop said:


> As long as your not drinking that night. Man DO I hate waking up hung over to the smell of all my shit reeking of camp fire. .



..and your boots melted?


----------



## Tude (Feb 22, 2014)

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> ..and your boots melted?




ROFL - have spent a few nights in front of the fire and woken up by someone grabbing another friends feet out of the fire LOL. Same guy too for a couple years in a row. He never knew it when he woke up in the morning and was "researching" his boots as to what was wrong with them, hehe


----------

